# Woodworkers adapting to the economy



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's an interesting AP story of an enterprising woodworker building for the market:

Tumbleweed Tiny Houses: http://tinyurl.com/34vls39


----------



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's the size of my shop, which my wife would probably say is my second home.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I would love to have one of those places.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No woodworking room :-((


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's the prefect size for a home. Little to clean and leaves more area for the larger shop. 5,000 sq ft would be a good start.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was raised in a house like that, 524 sq ft.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely would case you to rethink what you really need


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

that is definitly a small house. It would be good for someone that traveled or was gone 10 months out of the year. That and my shop is bigger and my shop isn't that big.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cute house LOL great for college kids


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The only way I could settle for a house that size would be if there was 2,000 square foot SHOP behind it!

-Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I just stumbled on that article before seeing this thread… My first thought was… VERY fancy sheds…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's nice and he could be making some money considering how things are. Lot's a people have lost their homes. No doubt about it.

Here's my favorite little house.


----------



## Lochlainn1066 (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife says she wants a smaller house with a larger garage. LOL. The garage is my domain. She doesn't want to clean her area, she wants to make messes in mine!


----------



## TheWoodsman (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a lot to say about those little houses and the huge sums they are getting for them . . . but I will keep it short. First, I would much sooner consider living in a small RV. There are many advantages to this in comparison. Second, I bought a small brick home with full basement and one car garage for $60K. The condition is great although I'm always making improvements. It has around 800sf living space and costs an average of $70/month for heat/AC.

While I could see having one of those for a little home office, I am guessing most who buy them will end up moving out and selling them for a big loss because such a small space will depress them, not offer any privacy and obviously be unacceptable for raising a family. Good for those guys though making hay off of those who obviously have money to throw away in order to have the current "in" thing or "green" thing.


----------



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh wait. I think I misread it. My tiny little shop is 8×12. I have seen some of these small sheds (essentially portable storage buildings) plumbed for a bathroom and outfitted with a kitchenette marketed as "granny pods" (like a mother-in-law suite in the backyard) I've noticed a few of these as stand alone homes in my community, and more than a few use these portable storage buildings as hunting cabins.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Of course, I really don't know why someone would buy one of those instead of building it themselves. If you're hard up for money you may be unemployed so plenty of time on your hands. It's sort of like a storage shed, why would someone rent or buy one instead of building it.?


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Well guys, I know these have many drawbacks, but I still think it's pretty darned enterprising of some woodworker to find a marketable product and gear his output to what was 'needed' or 'wanted' in his area. With so many cabinetry shops folding up for lack of work, this guy found what he could sell. He was thinkin'!


----------



## TheWoodsman (Jun 21, 2010)

It is very enterprising . . . we're just envious that they are the ones raking in the green. It seems that with the keywords being "green, eco-friendly, sustainable, and renewable" it's easy to justify what would have previously been "crazy" ideas.

Actually, the "granny pods" are generally considered to be a small stand-alone home with bedroom/living room, bath, and kitchenette and would be 3-4 times the size of these 100 sf sheds.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

barbs, I don't blame him a bit. He needs to get it while he can.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If they want to buy it, BUILD IT )


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw the article on my 'Net homepage. No thanks! I almost fell off my chair when I saw the price. Figure that on the basis of per-square-foot! I'll stay where I am. Besides, where do you put anything? If you have any kind of hobby, you are sunk.


----------

